# When to take the nesting box out



## woodleighcreek (Apr 11, 2011)

When am i supposed take it out? I read 2 weeks, but that seems too early to me.


----------



## Lorelai (Apr 11, 2011)

I would agree that two weeks seems early. We just take our cues from the kits; if they're hopping out the box excessively and overall just spending more time out than in (usually around 3-4 weeks), then we take it out. Hope that helps!


----------

